# Seeking Domestic Helper



## roser

Hi,
Would any of you happen to be moving out of Hong Kong (or if your helpers have unemployed friends) and have a good helper who is looking for work? We just moved to Hong Kong a week ago and we are seeking full-time, English-speaking help who has experience with cleaning, shopping, cooking, taking care if children, etc.
Thanks.


----------



## JWilliamson

Just wondering are you married? Are both of you working so you need help? JW


----------



## dunmovin

roser said:


> Hi,
> Would any of you happen to be moving out of Hong Kong (or if your helpers have unemployed friends) and have a good helper who is looking for work? We just moved to Hong Kong a week ago and we are seeking full-time, English-speaking help who has experience with cleaning, shopping, cooking, taking care if children, etc.
> Thanks.


I can recomend four people for what ask for, but will only give contact deatils by e-mail or the private message system(which you cannot access until you have made five posts. One has worked for me, the rest are either close friends of this lady or her family.


----------



## JWilliamson

Hello Roser, Im born and raised in Miami (USA) and i have been in Hong KOng for the past 3 years. I was an airplane mechanic for 8 years, a lifeguard for 6 years and then i became a house dad with two kids for 14 years. I am 44 years old and i speak 3 languages i would be happy to be a domestic worker for you. My salary that i can live with is 18,000 HK Dollars per month. Please contact me for an interview. You can email me at [email protected]. Thank you JW.


----------



## dunmovin

JWilliamson said:


> Hello Roser, Im born and raised in Miami (USA) and i have been in Hong KOng for the past 3 years. I was an airplane mechanic for 8 years, a lifeguard for 6 years and then i became a house dad with two kids for 14 years. I am 44 years old and i speak 3 languages i would be happy to be a domestic worker for you. My salary that i can live with is 18,000 HK Dollars per month. Please contact me for an interview. You can email me at [email protected]. Thank you JW.


now you're being silly.......... and the conclusion of others has just been justified... stay in singapore old son...it keeps you out of HK


----------



## JWilliamson

Haha a living wage is wrong? Im saying i can do all that and teach English, Spanish and Portuguse. I can wash clothes, take kids to park and teach them how to brush teeth, clean their rooms and how to prepare themselfs to sleep and i do not have to live with them. I can go home after work and be there early in the morning. JW


----------



## dunmovin

give it rest sunshine.... my filippino maid spoke six languages, was a qualified nurse.a good mother to her kids and ... here i have to say "get real" we paid her well over the going rate. medical insurance. four home flights per year and contributted to the youngest daughter's education..... it did not came anywhere near hk$18,000 pm.


----------



## dunmovin

JWilliamson said:


> Haha a living wage is wrong? Im saying i can do all that and teach English, Spanish and Portuguse. I can wash clothes, take kids to park and teach them how to brush teeth, clean their rooms and how to prepare *themselfs *to sleep and i do not have to live with them. I can go home after work and be there early in the morning. JW


the word is themselves. A teacher of english would KNOW that


----------



## JWilliamson

Thanks professor , i didn't realized i was being tested. Ok my bad. Whats my grade? JW


----------



## dunmovin

JWilliamson said:


> Thanks professor , i didn't realized i was being tested. Ok my bad. Whats my grade? JW


grade?... not a qualified teacher... asked and answered...

IF you are going "market' yourself as an English teacher...do try to get the language right... it does help when selling yourself


----------



## JWilliamson

True sorry for the mistake i am not always perfect, nor are most teachers, but i never said i'm a teacher. I only said i can be a good domestic servant opps i mean helper. JW


----------



## dunmovin

JWilliamson said:


> Thanks professor , i didn't realized i was being tested. *Ok my bad*. Whats my grade? JW


is that even a sentence? No! ......... and YOU are going to try and I emphatise the word TRY to teach English to young children???????


----------



## dunmovin

JWilliamson said:


> True sorry for the mistake i am not always perfect, nor are most teachers, but i never said i'm a teacher. I only said i can be a good domestic servant *opps* i mean helper. JW


I do believe you meant oops not opps ...do try to get a grip on the language


----------



## dunmovin

*and teach English, Spanish and Portuguse.* now here, your are either a downright liar or backpedalling very fast...so much so you forgot your own words..... which is it?


----------



## JWilliamson

teach as a helper or a parent not as a teacher in a school. parents do teach language to their kids and it is not always written down. Any ways the subject was not about looking for mistakes in writing. If it makes you feel good to point out the wrongs in others then enjoy yourself. JW


----------



## jojo

Now, now, lets not squabble!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## JWilliamson

Hehe what a nice proper word. true i was just trying to clear up what i said. Sorry if my bad grammer cause you trouble in understanding. I have looked at some sites to help my spellings. Thank you for your concern, JW


----------



## roser

Thank you all. Ummm - this has not exactly been so helpful, if you know what I mean! Dunmovin, if you are serious with your 4 offers, please call


----------

